

Scientists discover the most relaxing tune ever - nick_a
http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/music/scientists-discover-most-relaxing-tune-ever

======
twiceaday
Sample size of 40 women ... most relaxing tune ever ...

What is this linkbait trash?

------
Game_Ender
Sounds similar to <http://bluemars.org/>

------
jerrya
I wonder if it can be weaponized?

------
thekungfuman
Thanks to this other Hacker News front page post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3668301>) I was able to download THIS
Hacker News front page post.

Now that is service.

------
aiscott
Sounds like the music in the game Osmos.

<http://www.hemispheregames.com/osmos/>

~~~
uncoder0
Agreed. Osmos is a game I look to when I want to show someone how games should
sound.

